# HSBC help



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

ok so we are going through HSBC for our autofinancing. We have a checking account with them. They are telling us they want a letter from my wifes company saying that our funds will always be deposited in that account untill the loan is paid in full. Is this illegal for them to request that? Who are they to tell us where we can put our money.......? I have no problem in using them but for them to request this is stupid. 

so is this illegal or no?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

also they had no problem giving us a credit card with a limit of 330000 aed but say the limit on car loans for xpats is 250000aed. something sound fishy?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's not illegal, basically it's a salary transfer form that states that the company wont transfer your wifes salary to another bank unless they get a letter of satisfaction (cost AED100-500) from HSBC to say it's cleared.

When you say HSBC, do you mean HSBC Bank or HSBC Middle East Finance, cos if it's the latter they don't (or didn't) require one when I used them a few years back.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

who can reccomend a bank that will do better with car loans? I am tired of this. We need about 500,000 for 2 cars.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Credit limit of AED330k, you're buying the beers then bonny lad....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> It's not illegal, basically it's a salary transfer form that states that the company wont transfer your wifes salary to another bank unless they get a letter of satisfaction (cost AED100-500) from HSBC to say it's cleared.
> 
> When you say HSBC, do you mean HSBC Bank or HSBC Middle East Finance, cos if it's the latter they don't (or didn't) require one when I used them a few years back.



Yes we have given the letter of salary transfer. But they want her company to ad the part about never switching banks or transfering money to another bank untill the loan is paid in full

and its HSBC bank


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Credit limit of AED330k, you're buying the beers then bonny lad....


lol, we dont use credit cards ever. Thats why the USA is screwed in the first place. If you cant pay cash then you are living beyond your means. But I would have no problem buying you a beer broseph


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sod 'em, speak to the dealer, they'll have a few different options, or give Philip Taylor a call, he's Sales Manager at House Of Cars 050 450 9759 and ask him...


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

bigdave said:


> who can reccomend a bank that will do better with car loans? I am tired of this. We need about 500,000 for 2 cars.


I am sure everyone here have load to say about banking system and services in Dubai......anything you can think of can happen with banks in Dubai...international or not. Dealing with banks is the most rediculous and stressful nightmare I have experienced in Dubai!! I am still waiting for solution HSBC owed me since FOUR months 
Try ADCB (Abu Dhabi Commercial Bank) and Lloyds, I think they offer better rates (good luck with the service thou). As far as I know, when it comes to car loan, banks required you have your salary transfer account with them.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks guys.
Is it ok to buy used andy capp?
Everyone tells me to stay far far away from used. true or no?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

bigdave said:


> Who are they to tell us where we can put our money.......? I have no problem in using them but for them to request this is stupid.
> 
> so is this illegal or no?


Bro - don't get me started with HSBC - that whole bank is fraudulent (admins: plz don't delete my comment)  They do as they please in this market... Im glad that my work has decided to cancel their account with HSBC 

It's a strange request but you gotta do it man....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks joey. sounds like we have our hands tied.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

HSBC is nothing but trouble, steer clear!!!

Unfortunaltely our account is with them because my hubby banks with them.... We were here less than a week when we were bombarded with four credit cards!!! We cut them up and asked them to close the account but they still have not done it....

Also steer clear of used cars..... I made the biggest mistake of my life buying one from a bloke who swore blind it was perfect... I got taken for the biggest ride ever.... I would never trust anyone here again

Just buy new - you know exactly what you are getting, and the monthly repayments are easy provided you are here for 3 years or so.


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

bigdave said:


> thanks guys.
> Is it ok to buy used andy capp?
> Everyone tells me to stay far far away from used. true or no?


I think you probably can get a good deal from people who bought their car new not too long ago but is leaving Dubai now. But I do not think you can get loans from bank for used car.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

alli said:


> HSBC is nothing but trouble, steer clear!!!
> 
> Unfortunaltely our account is with them because my hubby banks with them.... We were here less than a week when we were bombarded with four credit cards!!! We cut them up and asked them to close the account but they still have not done it....
> 
> ...


\
Wow I havent heard one good thing about HSBC yet.....

Thanks for the info alli.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

New -v- Used.

As long as you buy from a reputable dealer then you're OK, if you're after a BMW?Merc?Lexus etc. buy from the main dealer, it'll still be covered by warranty and you'll be fine. It'll also be a good bit cheaper than buying new.

Also if buying new, you don't always know what you're getting, eg have you seen the 2-300 Landcruisers sitting next to Ace in festival city? How long will they still be being sold as "new"? When in fact they've been rusting away in a car lot for months if not years.

If you're after a Porsche Cayenne V6 or Turbo though, we had one of each delivered into the Porsche garage last week, both Black/Black.....


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

You might be better off buying a used car from a Western expat than a local guy.

Andy, are you a Porsche dealer?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bigdave said:


> \
> Wow I havent heard one good thing about HSBC yet.....
> 
> Thanks for the info alli.



For the sake of balance  I have barely had a problem with HSBC. The sad fact however, is that Premier/Status account holders do get better service and as with most banks at some point everyone has to have a hissy fit, in a branch, to get issues sorted. 

-


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

well, HSBC is also not really the place I would strongly recommend 

as for used cars...buying 2nd from one of the dealers should not be problem. You will get, in most cases, a guarantuee for a year or so...and they do not really want to have you back every other week with a complain, so the car should be fine to begin with...
bought a Touareg from Al Nabooda...and it is not a problem.
Also...you will get finance for 2nd Hand cars...not only for new. how much depends on your financials...

hope that helps and good luck.
L. 

PS: 500'000 for 2 cars...nice budget


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> You might be better off buying a used car from a Western expat than a local guy.
> 
> Andy, are you a Porsche dealer?


No mate, we export them, they were ordered by a customer in Almaty to his spec (Carbon etc.) and then for one reason or another he canceled. So we have them sat in Nabooda's (inside) garage, we've paid the deposit, they're brand new 2009, only delivered on 23 Dec and we're looking to move them on. Full warranty and GCC specs.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Im going for either a mustang shelby 226k or a chevy cr8 182k. the wife is looking at the denali, land cruiser, rangerover, or rx350. I think the rx350 is out because the dealer was too snotty... my wife is filipina so they treated her like crap cause they thought she was prolly just someones maid. lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a question, I am moving there next week, and am planning to open a Status account(unfortunately recommended by my employer)

Anyhow, I heard that one cannot resell a car until the loan is 100% paid. Is this true, I mean if I buy a car and a few months later find that its not what I wanted, don't I have the option to trade it in?

Thanks.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

What sort of cars are you planning to buy, half a million, you have expensive tastes...

sorry just read it,,


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Theoretically yes, but the way around it is for you and the buyer to go to the bank together, he pays the cash, you get the release form, you both go to the registration place and pass over the ownership docs, then you pocket the balance (if any).

It's a ball-ache but it can be done.

Failing that sell it to a garage, take less money, but it's easier...


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

*Overflowing Car lots*



Andy Capp said:


> Also if buying new, you don't always know what you're getting, eg have you seen the *2-300 Landcruisers* sitting next to Ace in festival city? How long will they still be being sold as "new"? When in fact they've been rusting away in a car lot for months if not years.
> ...


There are also several hundred new cars parked along the Sharjah ring road near Al Rashidyia Rd, litteraly hundreds of Kia's + hundreds of Fords + hundreds of Renaults..... not a good sign, hopefully they'll reduce the prices to clear the stock


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And more on the right as you head along the Ajman link road from Emirates Road.

Surprisingly the prices haven't yet reduced THAT much, but they are steadily dropping, esp on Landcruisers!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Disparate times for them.... if only we had the money to take advantage....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> And more on the right as you head along the Ajman link road from Emirates Road.
> 
> Surprisingly the prices haven't yet reduced THAT much, but they are steadily dropping, esp on Landcruisers!!


I didnt notice to much change on the landcruiers. Fully optioned with v8 I think they told us 268k.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well that's the problem you see, a disticnt lack of liquidity at the moment.

Apart from big dave of course, he's rolling in it, and he's my new bestest friend....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Well that's the problem you see, a disticnt lack of liquidity at the moment.
> 
> Apart from big dave of course, he's rolling in it, and he's my new bestest friend....


dude when we get our place set up we will have a big party, you will see then I am just a ordinary guy who likes to have fun. Not a stuck up typical american. You will have to show me how to do a beer run, and we went to karama this weekend and bought 4 nice sheesha's. paaarrrtay


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice watches sir, genuine fakes sir, good price sir...

Ah karama, you gotta love the place...

For Beer runs, get on emirates road and keep on driving, through sharjah, keep going, past Ajman turn off, keep going, get to "Dreamworld Aquapark" sign, turn off, turn left at roundabout, under emirates road, keep going on the sand covered road through the new industrial estate, get to main road, turn right, keep going past the aeroplane (or airplane!) and before you get to the petrol (gas) station, turn left along the side road to Barracuda, keep going over the speed humps and the beer shops there. Time from Trade Centre around an hour providing there's no hold ups in Sharjah...

For the Hole in the wall, follow the above but take the Ajman slip off emirates road, take the first slip off that road, (about 3kms) get in the traffic jam, go straight ahead across 2 traffic lights, take next slip (signed Ajman), turn left at end (in any of the 3 lanes, don't worry everyone's going that way, get on 3 lane road, over two flyovers, straight ahead at both roundabouts and then you're on the Corniche. keep going all the way straight over 2 roundabouts, past the court building on rhs, u turn at Kempinski, back on yourself, just after the Ajman Beach hotel (ABH) take the next track on the rhs, the booze shop is there, pull into the area (one way) park up, get out, go in,.

And welcome to paradise....

For both the time from Trade Centre is around an hour, probably 15 mins less for Ajman, providing there's no hold ups in Sharjah...

Now that has got to be worth some reputation....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah the genuine fake got me everytime. 

It was almost like doing a drug deal.. slimey guy comes up to you, glasses, gucci, prada, watches rolex, breitling , blah blah, hand bags, coach blah blah.. the entire time he is whispering this to you.. kinda freaked me out.

I just started doing a fake russian accent and they left me alone.

then the guys with the ghetto clothes that all the rappers wear. come on man, you are american, buy my hip hop clothes, they look good on you, hip hop americannnn. Again the russian accent came in handy.

oh but all the filipino restraunts were soooooo good.

And andy, you are going with me on the bear run mang. dont give me and crappy exscuses, you are going ...


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

bigdave said:


> Im going for either a mustang shelby 226k or a chevy cr8 182k. the wife is looking at the denali, land cruiser, rangerover, or rx350. I think the rx350 is out because the dealer was too snotty... my wife is filipina so they treated her like crap cause they thought she was prolly just someones maid. lol


I thought you were talking about the Corvette but holy smoke the CR8 looks great.. way better than the sissy G8 that us Americans have to put up with.

Shelbys are too played out. Your wife should get the Q5 or Merc GLK.



Andy Capp said:


> No mate, we export them, they were ordered by a customer in Almaty to his spec (Carbon etc.) and then for one reason or another he canceled. So we have them sat in Nabooda's (inside) garage, we've paid the deposit, they're brand new 2009, only delivered on 23 Dec and we're looking to move them on. Full warranty and GCC specs.


Got any used Caymans that are having trouble finding a new home?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> I thought you were talking about the Corvette but holy smoke the CR8 looks great.. way better than the sissy G8 that us Americans have to put up with.
> 
> Shelbys are too played out. Your wife should get the Q5 or Merc GLK.


hell yeah taht cr8 is wicked. ls2 425 rwhp. and pretty cheap too compared to what it could be compared to.

oh man the shelby is bad arse too with the whine of the supercharger.. i cant make up my mind.

the people that work at the merc dealer here are sleezy little prickrods that wear cheap suits and think they are the shizznizzle.


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

For balance as well, I bank with HSBC and got a loan on a used 4x4 last week. 

I went to the HSBC vehicle finance department opposite the Flower Market by the airport. All approved within the hour and mortgage papers were available the next morning.

HSBC's criterias at the moment are max 250,000 Dhs for a car loan, and this would have to be a new car. Secondhand, the vehicle can't be older than 8years at the end of the loan period, so if you buy a three year old, you can only finance for 5 years.

Rates are 5.25 on used and 4.75 on new.

You can settle early but there is a 5% penalty on outstanding balance.

I bought used (2year old Nissan) from dealer with three year warranty and less than 30K on the clock, totally immaculate and 60% of list new.

I was surprised how straighforward it was, especially as I've only had two salary payments todate, but I do bank with HSBC and I haven't mullered my credit card yet.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

bigdave said:


> Im going for either a mustang shelby 226k or a chevy cr8 182k. the wife is looking at the denali, land cruiser, rangerover, or rx350. I think the rx350 is out because the dealer was too snotty... my wife is filipina so they treated her like crap cause they thought she was prolly just someones maid. lol


mmm man I've seen a couple of shelby's rolling on the highway and MAN they sounded great. 

but that ls2 gets me droolin too!

BUT i say shelby  500 ponies!

OR a GT 500KR


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nissan GTR. Sorry, quicker than a 911GT2 and goes around corners too...


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> mmm man I've seen a couple of shelby's rolling on the highway and MAN they sounded great.
> 
> but that ls2 gets me droolin too!
> 
> ...


A ****el lover talking about pushrods just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

bigdave said:


> dude when we get our place set up we will have a big party, you will see then I am just a ordinary guy who likes to have fun. Not a stuck up typical american. You will have to show me how to do a beer run, and we went to karama this weekend and bought 4 nice sheesha's. paaarrrtay


Big Dave - there are a couple of us Americans here who aren't "stuck up"!!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> New -v- Used.
> 
> As long as you buy from a reputable dealer then you're OK, if you're after a BMW?Merc?Lexus etc. buy from the main dealer, it'll still be covered by warranty and you'll be fine. It'll also be a good bit cheaper than buying new.
> 
> ...


Andy,

I will take a Cayenne!! Do you think my company will trade it for my Nissan Tilde they just gave me??? LOL

Ps - thank you for the "help" you gave me!! I owe you!!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Nickel said:


> Big Dave - there are a couple of us Americans here who aren't "stuck up"!!



you know what I mean broly.. no offense


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> A ****el lover talking about pushrods just doesn't seem right.


haha i get that alot. I just like to try out different things

have a turbo 4 banger, had a S/C v6, had a NA rotary...

now i want a 8L v10  mmmmm


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

bigdave said:


> you know what I mean broly.. no offense


ROTFLMAO!! Truly, I "know" what you mean! I usually say I am Canadian - since I work for a Canadian company. 

PS - female gender here..........


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Nickel said:


> ROTFLMAO!! Truly, I "know" what you mean! I usually say I am Canadian - since I work for a Canadian company.
> 
> PS - female gender here..........


allrighty
you let the cat out of the bag now.. you are going to have 50 lonely guys pm'ing you wanting to go out for coffee or a stroll on the beach.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> haha i get that alot. I just like to try out different things
> 
> have a turbo 4 banger, had a S/C v6, had a NA rotary...
> 
> now i want a 8L v10  mmmmm


A Viper? I'd rather have a certain SC 6.2L V8.. why not go all out and get yourself a 7L V12?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> A Viper? I'd rather have a certain SC 6.2L V8.. why not go all out and get yourself a 7L V12?


A zr-1??? yum

man those are nice! yet to see one on the road but this is Dubai... prolly see it in a week


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I would get a vette but I need back seats. 2kids


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

bigdave said:


> I would get a vette but I need back seats. 2kids


Ahh, man why not this:

A nice sedan for family outings
The z06 for weekend blasts 

The back seats on the shelby are a little small. Are you gonna fit in child seats or the young ones old enough to be without one?

back seats on a shelby+ child seat is gonna be real tight


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Ahh, man why not this:
> 
> A nice sedan for family outings
> The z06 for weekend blasts
> ...


neither one uses a car seat anymore.
And I am pretty sure that I am going to get the cr8 because it has 4 doors and tons of room. With the money I save I am going to order a supercharger to slap on there. Can we say 600hp.. mwhahahaha


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

bigdave said:


> allrighty
> you let the cat out of the bag now.. you are going to have 50 lonely guys pm'ing you wanting to go out for coffee or a stroll on the beach.


I ask for several things before coffee:

1. Bank statement - must be greater than 7 figures AFTER the decimal

2. Health card - NO diseases

And last, but NOT least:

3. Can sign the pre-nup with everything to me and he has one foot in the grave.

Do you think I can find something like this? I truly don't think it is too much to ask. Only 3 little "provisions"!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Nickel said:


> I ask for several things before coffee:
> 
> 1. Bank statement - must be greater than 7 figures AFTER the decimal
> 
> ...


nahhhhh shouldnt be to hard. give it about a week you will find somebody...
one question though, do they have old folk homes you can go to here in dubai like they do in the states? find the old guys playing chess, I heard they are very wise. Stay away from the drooling ones. heheheheh


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Nickel said:


> I ask for several things before coffee:
> 
> 1. Bank statement - must be greater than 7 figures AFTER the decimal


$0.0000001?!?!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

bigdave said:


> Im going for either a mustang shelby 226k or a chevy cr8 182k. the wife is looking at the denali, land cruiser, rangerover, or rx350. I think the rx350 is out because the dealer was too snotty... my wife is filipina so they treated her like crap cause they thought she was prolly just someones maid. lol


You are probably spot on and it makes me warm inside to know you're taking your business elsewhere. Prejudiced gits. (My husband is half Indian. We make endless jokes when we're out and about how people are probably wondering why I take my gardener everywhere with me. It mortifies my daughter, but it makes us laugh)


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

flossie said:


> You are probably spot on and it makes me warm inside to know you're taking your business elsewhere. Prejudiced gits. (My husband is half Indian. We make endless jokes when we're out and about how people are probably wondering why I take my gardener everywhere with me. It mortifies my daughter, but it makes us laugh)



we do the same. But I tell her they think I was a lonely guy that married his maid and had babies. lol. we get really wierd looks from the other filipino's when we all go out including the maid. Then they must think I am really important with 2 maids.. dunno.

screw lexus and mercedes. At the gmc dealer they treated us really good, but it did help our saleswoman was a filipina. heheh. so in turn we will buy 2 cars from her. pays to be nice sometimes.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

My husband thinks the gardeners around the neighbourhood think he's "Big Medicine" because he has a white wife.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nickel said:


> I ask for several things before coffee:
> 
> 1. Bank statement - must be greater than 7 figures AFTER the decimal
> 
> ...



Or failing that a few bottles of scotch....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

andy can you dumb that up for me?


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

bigdave said:


> nahhhhh shouldnt be to hard. give it about a week you will find somebody...
> one question though, do they have old folk homes you can go to here in dubai like they do in the states? find the old guys playing chess, I heard they are very wise. Stay away from the drooling ones. heheheheh


You know, actually, I don't think they do. I think it is sort of like the Native Americans and Alaskan Natives - they take care of their own. IOW, they take in the elderly to their homes.

I HATED the geriatric ward during my nurses training so I would just have to make sure his "ticker" was on it's last battery!! LOL!!!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

hahahahah your funny i like you.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

bigdave said:


> hahahahah your funny i like you.


 gee, thanks.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

in a good way.. and what does your username mean? nickel? like a nickel from the states? that would be to easy, it has to mean something else


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

bigdave said:


> in a good way.. and what does your username mean? nickel? like a nickel from the states? that would be to easy, it has to mean something else


Gives a hint to my real name - here I would be "fil", in Saudi I was "halala", in the States I am Nickel - Or "Lincoln's Piece" which was my "handle" way back when when we had a CB. That is until some older person explained what it might mean!!! LOL!!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

i have no freakin clue


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

From UD: 
Nickel - A girl who is average. Definitely not as good as a dime.

P.S.: Sorry if that's not the correct definition. 


@bigdave
I don't know if you're interested but there's a U.S. spec Viper in mint condition available for 400K and a low mileage '06 (or '07) ///M5 for 280Kish. Just thought you might be interested..

On a side note, I just got hold of the latest issue of the official price list for all Bimmers in the UAE and oh my God are they expensive or what. A 335i coupe starts at $70k and a base model ///M3 is an unfreakinbelievable $100k (370K AED). Might as well get a GT-R (350-400K AED) for that kind of money.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> From UD:
> Nickel - A girl who is average. Definitely not as good as a dime.
> 
> P.S.: Sorry if that's not the correct definition.
> ...


whats wrong with a yaris


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> whats wrong with a yaris


Uhh not again. I thought we were done talking about the greatness of the Yaris and how it's the best "object" for those who treat their cars no differently from an oven.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> From UD:
> Nickel - A girl who is average. Definitely not as good as a dime.
> 
> P.S.: Sorry if that's not the correct definition.
> ...



Did u spot that viper on another forum? Saw that one on one of the other UAE forums I was on.

Anyways I dunno bout you guys but I like the older pre-s2k styling. 00-02 GTS please They ain't that bad pricewise back in the states these days! im thinkin I just buy one there and store it till I get back hah


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Did u spot that viper on another forum? Saw that one on one of the other UAE forums I was on.
> 
> Anyways I dunno bout you guys but I like the older pre-s2k styling. 00-02 GTS please They ain't that bad pricewise back in the states these days! im thinkin I just buy one there and store it till I get back hah


Yah that's the one. 


(click on it to expand)

Those GTSs sure looked nice but the last factory-tuned Viper that came out last year (don't remember the exact model but it had a gigantic wing at the back) looked *BAD ASS*. Speaking about S2K, it seems like the Honda S2000 has very low residual values. Been looking at various middle eastern forums and low/mid mileage examples in good condition are available for 30-35K AED.. that's hella cheap for one of the top 3 roadsters of all time IMO.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah my buddy knows the main guy that deals with s2k's here. If you wanna buy one lemme know. All the s2k's are are real great (pricing, condition, mileage, etc) go through him.

You are prolly talkin' bout the GTS-R?

Old:









New:









Spotted a red GTS this weekend at Club Chi on Friday mmm


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Nope.. the Viper SRT-10 ACR:


















Thanks for the 411 on the S2K though.. I'll be sure to PM you once I get there.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> From UD:
> Nickel - A girl who is average. Definitely not as good as a dime.
> 
> P.S.: Sorry if that's not the correct definition.
> ...


cars are exspensive over here. You wont find a GTR for under 400k. well maybe 399k lol. I looked allready. I need something with back seats so the viper is out of the question. I dont want to go over 250k for a car. Thanks for telling me though about the other cars. I have made up my mind to get the cr8 and then slap a super charger on it. It will be one of the fastest cars on the road out here.


----------

